# UK driving licence...Again!



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Most questions regarding the use of a UK driving licence in Portugal have been covered and I certainly don`t want to go over everything again.....But one question I would like to have cleared up is.....

Taken from Anglo info site.....Exchanging a Driving Licence from the EU or EEA
.<LINK>
Quote
An exchange becomes compulsory if the licence holder commits a driving offence in Portugal – this is so that points can be added.Quote

Is this true? I wasn`t aware that Portugal employed a "points" system for traffic offences and i certainly hadn`t considered i would have to exchange my UK licence for a Portuguese one if I comitted a traffic offence............(I haven`t) by the way.
Can anyone clarify?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I have and I didn't have to exchange.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Naughty boy James!
Just a fine then?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Anglo's information normally updated and accurate, so I wouldn't discount it

This is violations Contraordenações


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

They clocked me doing 151kph on the A8. I didn't get stopped just a letter. I went to the ocal station and the cop asked me if I had done it. I told him it was possible, he just said plead guilty and then pay the fine when it comes. €125 paid via multibanco.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A quick scan through violations makes no mention of points, only sanctions which is suspension of licence, and the only reference I can see says Portugal doesn't operate a points system so quite possibly Anglo's wrong.

Maybe contacting Contactos might give you the answer


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Can confirm that Portugal *does not operate a points system*, it's fines and for serious or repeat offences suspension of Licence.

Information from ANSAR


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe someone should tell Anglo Info?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Go ahead then, I tackled the difficult bit


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Maybe someone should tell Anglo Info?


Well I did, and this is their response.

Dear Mr Dennis



Thank you for your email. We will do some investigation for you and get back to you with more detailed information as we will need to consult specialists on this point. 



We have, however, already been to the main site of the Portuguese authority, IMTT - Instituto da Mobilidade e dos Transportes Terrestres, who are responsible for issue and management of driving licences, http://www.imtt.pt . We also consulted the relevant Decree-Law, Decreto-Lei n.º 313/2009, de 27 de Outubro, which governs this. In both cases it is quite clearly stated that the exchange of the Driving Licence is optional. There is no indication that we can see of the mandatory requirement to make the exchange for a Portuguese licence in the event of a traffic violation. Most traffic offences come with an on the spot fine and/or suspension of use of licence - so it would not make much sense. The law does state that if you already are serving some kind of suspension then you cannot exchange the licence until that period has ended, whether imposed locally or if you have come from another country carrying the suspension.





Could you advise us of the source of the information you quoted to us? It would be useful to see it in context.





We will be happy to look into this further and update our pages accordingly. As a disclaimer, please accept that we are not experts in this area and that these are preliminary investigations only



Kind regards





David Wright
Managing Director, AngloINFO Lisbon & Silver Coast


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Another update........
Dear Mr Dennis



Thank you for letting me know. I did not look at our own pages and now have an extra job on to see why are apparently saying what we do. That will be my punishment for going straight to the source!.



I will clear it up with our Editorial team and revert as soon as I can. My current view is we need to take that paragraph out but we do have dedicated people on this so will need to consult.



Thanks for highlighting it



Kind regards



David Wright


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

That's fair enough. David is a really nice chap too.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Dennis sent you a PM with answer and link


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Result!
Dear Mr Dennis

Just to let you know the page has been updated. Thank you again for bringing it to our attention.

Kind Regards
David Wright


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## escapos (Sep 18, 2011)

Talking to the IMTT on the phone the other day and very kind man there gave me the tip off that new EU legislation is coming into effect in November this year that says it is compulsory for you to change your UK or any other country license to the country of residence license.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We'll all have to wait and see then, but I think it unlikely, be more sensible if it was 1 Driving licence for EU rather than individual countries to same format, which is the latest thing reported.


----------

